# Red galactonotus



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey, these are future plans, not anything soon. Im ordering oyapocks right now and they will come sunday. I will enjoy these for a while (and hopefully continue to enjoy them) but i am hoping to get red galacts as my next frog endeavour. What can you guys tell me about these? Is there a reason google is not all too helpful with this species? I cant find too much info. Also, i hear they make good group frogs but is 4 unsexed to a 29 g pushing it or is that adequate room? Do they have to be 3.1 or 1.3 if kept in groups or can they be any combo. Also, is a 29 g standard okay or do they require more height. i read that they are terrestrial but will climb extensively. I know these are not cheap and are relatively rare frogs, but if you have a producing pair and will be able to sell me froglets in the future, let me know. I know this is nearly impossible but i am looking for $250 shipped for 4 unsexed red galacts. This is not a wanted ad though.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

this is a pretty good thread to look at. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/adelphobates/57790-adelphobates-galactonotus-intermediate.html


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I read this already though and was looking for deeper care info

Oh and i was curious about the frogs in your sig so i looked them up: they are AWWAASUMMM


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck with that.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Forget the pricing, that was just stupid. I still need the info though.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Adelphobates galactonotus “Red”


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

volcano23000 said:


> Forget the pricing, that was just stupid. I still need the info though.


Are the especially expensive? I see most of them go for around $60 ea.

D


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

my experience with reds is that you can keep them in groups. They do like to climb up on leaves. they like to hide under a round log I have in the tank. Real nice frog but they really just hang out. not alot of action. I have 7 in a 70 gal and 5 in a 20 long and they are thriving. There seems to be 2 strains. One that is very shy of which I have 2 and one that is very bold which I have 10. Have had them for a couple years and they have not breed yet. I probably need a water feature or mist them more often.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Are the especially expensive? I see most of them go for around $60 ea.
> 
> D


Really, where? I see them cheapest $75


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nevermind, i found them cheap. I would still love to here your experience with them though. How shy are they/how visible in a tank? What size group can be kept comfortably in a 29g standard? I hear they are hard to breed, have you had success? Links to in depth caresheets are greatly appreciated. What i am looking for is info on your experience like Tricolor's.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Only tricolor has kept these beauties? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I have four red galacts, two over 2 years old, 2 about 6 months old, both from Pat Nabors. The younger ones are out more than the older ones. As far as in-depth care sheets, if you've read Pat Nabors' and the one here, the only thing left on the Internet I know of would be individual threads here.

My observation is that mine like to perch on the top of a piece of fern panel attached to the viv wall more than they like to climb plants, but they do climb so you'll want something capable of supporting them.

Just this week I first observed behavior between the two older ones that indicates sexual maturity - chasing that looked like squabbling to me, but may have been flirting.

Here's a video I took earlier today:


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

volcano23000 said:


> Nevermind, i found them cheap. I would still love to here your experience with them though. How shy are they/how visible in a tank? What size group can be kept comfortably in a 29g standard? I hear they are hard to breed, have you had success? Links to in depth caresheets are greatly appreciated. What i am looking for is info on your experience like Tricolor's.


LLL reptile had them the cheapest I've seen.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> LLL reptile had them the cheapest I've seen.


Yup, that where i found them. Have you kept red galcts?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

volcano23000 said:


> Yup, that where i found them. Have you kept red galcts?


Yes, I had a group before the ice storm wiped out most of my collection and they were some of the first frogs I've reacquired while slowly rebuilding my collection. Some of my favorites obviously 

Uh basically I can just echo what Tricolor said....there isn't much to them that is different then other frogs. They do like to hide in high corners...they have a climbing habit when they get stressed, and sometime just for the heck of it. 

Because of their climbing habit they are more likely to get out of a viv that isn't sealed well against escapes so be conscience of that. 

As for breeding I think a lot of them come out female heavy...males being less common and even people who get groups often don't get a pair...but I could be off on that. Whatever it is they don't seem to breed as easily as some of the other common frogs but they have held on in the hobby over the years and other then patrick at saurian others seem to get waves of breeding every so often. In the last couple years they seem to be getting easier to get your hands on without a waiting list.

for a 29gal I'd say if it is well planted with lots of hides you could get away with 4...they are a good sized frog and I'd rather not shove more then that into a 30 even if they are considered a good group frog.

As for boldness, they can be all over the place...and it seems to depend more on the individual frog with them then some other darts in my experience at least...Like you'll have 1 you see all the time...and 2 that never come out, or only come out after a misting. I'd say overall they are moderately bold...I've had auratus (blues and superblues seemed shy) and others I've seen less, but I've had a lot of frogs I see more.

I think they kinda establish little mini territories too...they don't stick to them always, and there doesn't seem to be a lot of competition but like each frog will kinda retreat back to its resting hide, so it is good to have a viv setup where there is like a section for each frog to have its little area/hide they can retreat to and then they can all come out and hang around in the other areas during active times. Not a bad idea for most frogs/vivs.

Like most darts they seem to appreciate a water feature...but it isn't a must have. I think they tend to stick to the smaller food items in my experience too...I don't think I ever got any to take a small meal worm or even a phoenix worm but I'm not sure, was a long time ago I experimented with that. 

They are fairly tolerant of temps into the 80s, though I wouldn't keep them like that for extended periods...it just seems to me they can tolerate heat at least as well as most other darts if not slightly better. Other opinions may vary.

Mine seem to react to misting as much or more then other frogs, those being their most active times so maybe keep them misted/moist a little more then others but still with good ventilation. 

Basically though except for a few little quirks like the climbing when stressed habit, if you can keep other darts you can keep red galacts, so reading up and getting experience with any dart will help you with them.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i totally agree! that's why its at the top of my wish list. 



volcano23000 said:


> Oh and i was curious about the frogs in your sig so i looked them up: they are AWWAASUMMM


----------

